

Russia Drafts A Bill To Ban Bitcoin - bdcravens
http://www.technews.org/russia-drafts-a-bill-to-ban-bitcoin/2912560/

======
forca
I dislike crypto currencies and agree with the countries banning them. All
"money" trading should be regulated and taxed for the benefit of society.
Russia does need to go after their oligarchs, though, like Putin did to the
one guy several years ago, and use the money to further society. I dislike
when people get filthy rich off the backs of others, and I doubly dislike when
people play shell games and other BS loophole nonsense to avoid paying Ceasar
what he's owed.

